# ESR results.



## casey (Jan 6, 2012)

Hi everyone,

a couple of months ago i had blood tests as i had been having health problems. When i phoned the receptionist at my surgery for the results, i was told that the doctor wanted to see me as my ESR levels were borderline. I have been too afraid to go and see the Gp though, incase the borderline results are an indication of a serious illness. My husband convinced me to make an appointment today, but i have to wait for 2 weeks to see the doctor. In the mean time i am getting myself in a real state thinking that i might have a serious illness.
I know you cannot diagnose obviously, but i just wondered whether anyone else may have hade similar blood test results and could reassure me that it may not necessarily mean i have something serious wrong. I have never heard of ESR blood test results before so do not have a clue what is going on.

I would be very grateful for any help. Thank you.


----------



## cherrypie (Jan 6, 2012)

Hi,
This explains the test and why it is used.
http://www.labtestsonline.org.uk/understanding/analytes/esr/tab/glance


----------



## Hanmillmum (Jan 6, 2012)

I think they are usually raised with any inflammation, often raised with arthritis and such like.


----------



## casey (Jan 6, 2012)

Thank you very much for the quick replies. I have been getting joint and muscle pain and stiffness, especially in neck, shoulder and arms. The word     'cancer ' keeps popping up when i look online for information. This is what is scaring me so much, i am a bit of a panicker, so as soon as i saw that horrible word i stopped looking.


----------



## margie (Jan 6, 2012)

I have a relative who had a high ESR, they did another one to check if it was a one off result. It indicated inflamation but not the cause or where it is. Drs will sometimes do it if you have been feeling off to check for any inflammation. 

If its high they will then look for the cause. 

Try not to worry or if you can't help but worry - see if your Dr will do a phone consultation with you.


----------

